# Ballenger Photography - Event, Commercial, Portrait & Wedding Photographer



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 12, 2012)

Recently completed some upgrades to my site.  Built it myself, and I'm self-taught.  C&C on site and images appreciated.  Thanks for your time, all!

www.ballengerphotos.com


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2012)

The full-frame slideshow on the background pretty much hides everything else.

Your blog takes me to another site.

Most of the Pricing sections are the same, and contain no prices.

That's all the griping I can come up with for the moment.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 12, 2012)

I _definitely _wouldn't allow "extra large" digital viewing. 

Or even large for that matter. You have warning that says "screen shotting= stealing" or something along those lines, NOT going to deter someone who doesn't want to pay you for prints. 

You need to watermark your digital galleries better and do not allow any hi-res viewing whatsoever.


----------

